# The USA’s M4 Carbine Controversy?



## arizonaguide (Jun 5, 2009)

*From the Defense Industry Daily*



> *The USA’s M4 Carbine Controversy*
> 
> 02-Feb-2009 14:34 EST
> Related Stories: After-Action Reviews, Americas - USA, Contracts - Awards, Contracts - Modifications, Design Innovations, Guns - Personal Weapons, Issues - Political, New Systems Tech, Official Reports, Other Corporation, Policy - Procurement
> ...


----------

